# Gerd and a sore throat



## 21963 (Oct 24, 2006)

I was diagnosed in July 06 and have been battling ever since. I don't have reflux just a lot of gas build up that causes nausea and a lot of chest pain. I have tried every PPI with little success. I take 1 nexium a day and 2 Pepcid complete tablets. What can I try now???


----------

